# My first experience with slin



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

This is for anyone interested or might have any input on how to maximize my gains. So far I have had a decent experience. I'm taking humulin-r and I've been using it pwo been using 1 week and haven't used any later than 5:30 pm most day pin early after training. I started at 3 iu and worked my way to 6 iu and so far put on 3 lbs and I'm looking thicker and very full even on days I don't use. I'm also using test and gh @ 4 iu 5/2 on/off. No signs of hypo, but where do I go from here I don't want to up dose due to down-regulating gh effect and I don't want to abuse slin by any means but I do want to maximize my gains.

So should I go to 8 iu pwo, split my 6 iu into 2 doses or pin 6 iu twice a day 5 hours apart?

Any input on what I should do this week and weeks preceding is much appreciated. I want to blow up this offseason but want to be as healthy as possible about it.

Thanks


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/139454-slin-pre-traing.html

Read very very informative


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

hi mate best person to speak to is ausbuilt. Interested in doing myself soon been reading a book which i down loaded of another thread (building the perfect beast) very good info and it a book written on experience.


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

gooner fc said:


> hi mate best person to speak to is ausbuilt. Interested in doing myself soon been reading a book which i down loaded of another thread (building the perfect beast) very good info and it a book written on experience.


Yeah ausi gave me some great info, I was hoping he could chime in based on my first week experience on where to proceed next. I heard about that book by L. Rea do you have the link where you got it?


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

enjoy 

Building The Perfect Beast.pdf


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks bro ive been wanting to read it I'll see what I can pick up and report back with questions. In mean time if anyone has input it greatly appreciated


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Question? If I pin humulin r IM what peak times are we looking at?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is for anyone interested or might have any input on how to maximize my gains. So far I have had a decent experience. I'm taking humulin-r and I've been using it pwo been using 1 week and haven't used any later than 5:30 pm most day pin early after training. I started at 3 iu and worked my way to 6 iu and so far put on 3 lbs and I'm looking thicker and very full even on days I don't use. I'm also using test and gh @ 4 iu 5/2 on/off. No signs of hypo, but where do I go from here I don't want to up dose due to down-regulating gh effect and I don't want to abuse slin by any means but I do want to maximize my gains.
> 
> ...


up to 7iu per shot UPREGULATES GH receptors- you can do this every 3 hours (from a GH perspective) if you use humalog or novorapid; give it 4-5hours between shots if using humalin-R, but check your BG readings first.. dont take 'slin if under 6.0.



Freakfactor said:


> Question? If I pin humulin r IM what peak times are we looking at?


I don't believe IM increases/changes the peak time appreciably, perhaps 20mins at most- the only way to tell- take a sub-q shot, and test your BG every 15mins for 1.5hours (using a glass of OJ or 100g glucose or dextrose- eg a known amount of simple carbs). Graph the result.

do the same with an IM shot.

you now have YOUR curve..


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks ausi your the man, so you think increasing to 7iu and pinning it twice 5 hours apart will work fine? That would allow me to pin upon waking at 8:00 am but I train around 3:00 pm. So should I try pinning at 1:30 and again around 5? I stay up till 10-11 each night and will be testing my BG throughout day or should I train at noon if possible and pin right after so I can consume some fats in the evening? Also I train 4 days usually is it fine to do it those many days?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Thanks ausi your the man, so you think increasing to 7iu and pinning it twice 5 hours apart will work fine? That would allow me to pin upon waking at 8:00 am but I train around 3:00 pm. So should I try pinning at 1:30 and again around 5? I stay up till 10-11 each night and will be testing my BG throughout day or should I train at noon if possible and pin right after so I can consume some fats in the evening? Also I train 4 days usually is it fine to do it those many days?


why not do 8am (waking), post workout and then only again around 8:30; 4 hours should be fine if you take in complex carbs before bed


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> why not do 8am (waking), post workout and then only again around 8:30; 4 hours should be fine if you take in complex carbs before bed


Well I want to be able to take 3x's a day but I wasn't sure if taking late then going to bed within that 4 hour window was such a good idea but I guess your right if I have complex carbs in evening then I should be good. I'll be monitoring my BG so I shouldn't have a problem if readings are fine. Thanks again Ausi!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

gooner fc said:


> enjoy


Thanks for the attachment! Any chance you have the 1st book?


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

leeroy_davies said:


> Thanks for the attachment! Any chance you have the 1st book?


No sorry mate but it says in the book his re-written alot of the info that was in the first book in the second book.


----------



## weightactics (Jun 29, 2011)

leeroy_davies said:


> Thanks for the attachment! Any chance you have the 1st book?


The 2nd edition is much better, i have skimmed through the first one and it deffinatly didnt entail as much detail as the second edition.

The last few sections go into great detail about GH/slin/t4 and some DNP protocols in there too also.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

the first book is a better reference for all the chems, but the 2nd has the better cycle theory.


----------



## weightactics (Jun 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> the first book is a better reference for all the chems, but the 2nd has the better cycle theory.


Pretty much what i was getting at yeah.


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree I have just gone through both and second has helped me with cycling methods


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys back from a small vacation, I've been doing my slin Eod pwo or first thing in morning and today I tried taking after a meal and I kind of felt like **** and got really hungry and over ate during second spike it was ugly and I felt terrible. I've been entertaining pinning pre workout but I'm already getting serious pumps from taking pwo and taking hgh, so not sure if pre would be good idea


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Hey guys back from a small vacation, I've been doing my slin Eod pwo or first thing in morning and today I tried taking after a meal and I kind of felt like **** and got really hungry and over ate during second spike it was ugly and I felt terrible. I've been entertaining pinning pre workout but I'm already getting serious pumps from taking pwo and taking hgh, so not sure if pre would be good idea


taking 'slin once a day (pre/post workout) is essentially a waste of your insulin sensitivity, and will not give much in the way of noticeable gains- its good stuff, but its not magic... the most effective gains come from 3x day short acting, where you manage your carbs specifically around the shots.

Further, if you do it 3x day, you're super pumped for your workout, you don't need to specifically take it pre-workout (at any rate thats the worst use of 'slin as its harder to manage your carb intake together with your training energy requirements- usually leads to over carbing- using the muscles makes the glucose go to muscle, with 'slin still taking glucose out of the blood stream- opposite to what you want- for training you WANT glucose in your blood stream to feed working muscle along with oxygen).


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> taking 'slin once a day (pre/post workout) is essentially a waste of your insulin sensitivity, and will not give much in the way of noticeable gains- its good stuff, but its not magic... the most effective gains come from 3x day short acting, where you manage your carbs specifically around the shots.
> 
> Further, if you do it 3x day, you're super pumped for your workout, you don't need to specifically take it pre-workout (at any rate thats the worst use of 'slin as its harder to manage your carb intake together with your training energy requirements- usually leads to over carbing- using the muscles makes the glucose go to muscle, with 'slin still taking glucose out of the blood stream- opposite to what you want- for training you WANT glucose in your blood stream to feed working muscle along with oxygen).


Makes perfect sense ausi I'm coming off for a few weeks then I will go back on with humalog this time


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Makes perfect sense ausi I'm coming off for a few weeks then I will go back on with humalog this time


during your time of, take metformin, 500mg 3xday for 4 weeks (min), to get max 'slin sensitivity before you restart...


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I havent used how ausbilt has mentioned may well try that

I put on a hell of a lot of size by using a decent dose up to 18iu of novorapid post workout i really felt it had a site enhancement effect


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> during your time of, take metformin, 500mg 3xday for 4 weeks (min), to get max 'slin sensitivity before you restart...


Hey ausi is it a must to take metaformin, I was only doing 15 iu of slin Eod for 2 weeks can I take vanadyl sulfate?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Hey ausi is it a must to take metaformin, I was only doing 15 iu of slin Eod for 2 weeks can I take vanadyl sulfate?


you don't need met or vanadyl or anything. Do 6 weeks of a keto diet, 24 hour carb up every 10 days; this will increase your insulin sensitivity even more than the vanadyl.

Vanadyl is an incredibly week re-partitioning/glucose disposal agent.

Metformin is cheap, accessable, well tolerated (well if you slowly increase the dose, the stomach discomfort subsites)

you can get it at unitedpharmacies.co.uk


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> you don't need met or vanadyl or anything. Do 6 weeks of a keto diet, 24 hour carb up every 10 days; this will increase your insulin sensitivity even more than the vanadyl.
> 
> Vanadyl is an incredibly week re-partitioning/glucose disposal agent.
> 
> ...


Is 10 days the optimal amount of days to carb up? if so how do you know this mate?

Im currently doing this every 7 days


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> Is 10 days the optimal amount of days to carb up? if so how do you know this mate?
> 
> Im currently doing this every 7 days


the longer you're in keto, the more insulin sensitive you become.

the point of the carb-up is the anabolic rebound; however, fat loss is better when in keto longer... its up to you to balance your goals- even Dan Duchaine said 10days was probably the better carb-up period, but he made it 7days just to fit into a working week, so that you could carb-up on a weekend, when you may enjoy a pasta/pizza with friends/family...


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> I havent used how ausbilt has mentioned may well try that
> 
> I put on a hell of a lot of size by using a decent dose up to 18iu of novorapid post workout i really felt it had a site enhancement effect


clear your mail bro.

thanx.


----------

